# ever wish you had something like this ?



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

haha that is cool...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Now that's just awesome on so many levels !!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Now that's just awesome on so many levels !!!


i wouldnt doubt it if your itching to make one.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nah not really.

You know the 'other' stuff I make


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Nah not really.
> 
> You know the 'other' stuff I make










... this be true.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Impressive! I think Hrawk would have figured a way to work a slingshot into it, though. Ha ha.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Impressive! I think Hrawk would have figured a way to work a slingshot into it, though. Ha ha.


as an optional handle for his MBBS :king:


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes. if it's TTF. LOL


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, but it's probably better that I don't...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

A very rare and pricy antique, but not much of a practical weapon. Major cool points though.


----------

